# hutch and run size guide help



## Charlie13 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am waiting for my hutch to become available to buy. It is a 4x2x2 with a 4x3 run.

Is this fine for two mini lops? I was hoping to get a second run built to attatch to it so buns have more run room.

Is it cruel to keep them in a 3x4 run even though I will get them out daily?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Guidelines from rabbit welfare state a six foot by two foot hutch minimum I'm afraid. The more space the better. The idea that rabbits are happy cooped in a tiny space all day is antiquated now.  
Sadly the biggest hutch you can buy from most pet shops is four foot long


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Minimum guidelines are a 6ft x 2ft single hutch (5ft x 2ft double) with a permanently attached 6ft x 4ft run.

Happy Hutch do a great hutch and run combo for only £164


----------



## Charlie13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Exactly, why are they aloud to sell them then! Mind you I have seen much smaller :/ i understand that bigger is better, and too right!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Well done for checking before buying! 
As everyone else said min 6x2 hutch with 6x4 run. Small sheds also make good homes.

This in the 6ft size would be the MINIMUM: 
(HappyHutch.co.uk)

However, if you want to go bigger: 
(HappyHutch.co.uk)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have just said on your other thread that it isn't before I saw this!

As the others said 6ftx2ftx2ft with a 6ftx4ft run minimum 
Might be cheaper and easier to look for second hand small sheds/wendy houses for them with a run attatched  Or as bernie said, take a look at happy hutch.


----------



## Charlie13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you 
I have just emailed someone about a 6x2 hutch with a 6x6 run. fingers x'ed it is available 

I will also check out links, thanks


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Childrens wooden playhouse / Wendyhouse | eBay

Bit of a spruce up and a run like this http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/runs_fencing/73280/4_sided/35638


----------



## Charlie13 (Jan 30, 2012)

This seems like a perfect idea! Would I need to section a pert off for bun to feel safe and sleep?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Not nessesarily. I would put a shelf in so they can look out of the windows, and alot of people use plastic dog beds for them to have their hay in 

You could always make a "bed" area if you wanted for the winter, just make a top opening box(for cleaning) with a hole cut in the side and they can use it as a shelf aswell 
My nethies can jump onto a shelf at 18" by the way and the best way to connect house to run is a cat flap aswell.


----------



## Charlie13 (Jan 30, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Not nessesarily. I would put a shelf in so they can look out of the windows, and alot of people use plastic dog beds for them to have their hay in
> 
> You could always make a "bed" area if you wanted for the winter, just make a top opening box(for cleaning) with a hole cut in the side and they can use it as a shelf aswell
> My nethies can jump onto a shelf at 18" by the way


Its a shame, I have a lovely summer house but its filled up  
Thanks for the Idea, ill look in to it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Useful stuff, OK, but if its junk its filled with and it will save buying a hutch.....


----------



## Charlie13 (Jan 30, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Useful stuff, OK, but if its junk its filled with and it will save buying a hutch.....


Well its currently storing the kitchen units for my utility room......Id say it is reasonably useful.
Haha


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

well, I guess....maybe buy a shed not a hutch(about the same price lol!), use that for the kitchen units and then use the wendy house for the bunny? I'm trying


----------



## Charlie13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haha, I am looking in to it now! My partner will kill me


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, no  Just make a point of saying how you have "saved money" by doing it this way and "how useful" a shed will be rather than the wendy house, and how a wendy "house" is really designed to be a "house" so why not for the bunnies  
Can't you see how I have a shed, 2 runs and 7 bunnies with my parents  and it will soon be the partner I have to use this on :aureola:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

NAHHHHHH he won't kill you, I was allowed one rabbit when I first got married. Now I have a dog, a hamster, five rabbits and a foster rabbit living in a kitchen....men mellow as they age.....eventually! :thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lopside said:


> NAHHHHHH he won't kill you, I was allowed one rabbit when I first got married. Now I have a dog, a hamster, five rabbits and a foster rabbit living in a kitchen....men mellow as they age.....eventually! :thumbup:


Good to know, as he already knows he has to accept the bunnies and a cat and dog  Maybe I can push it further :thumbup:
I just accept whatever he spends/does with his car


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

you can even get a dog kennel which has a indoors area and run attached. they come in much bigger sizes than you can get hutches.


----------



## Charlie13 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am currently looking in to afew sheds and play houses  Brilliant idea

How can I get the run attatched without buns escaping? I gues have a stable door type door attatched with the run underneath.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Charlie13 said:


> I am currently looking in to afew sheds and play houses  Brilliant idea
> 
> How can I get the run attatched without buns escaping? I gues have a stable door type door attatched with the run underneath.


Cut a hole in the side of the playhouse to put a cat flap, then attach the run with brackets  Make sure if the run is on the grass the run will need to be meshed on the bottom to stop buns digging out or predators digging in.


----------



## Charlie13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Ohh good idea.
Does there run need to be meshed all the way throught he run on the grass as surly its not good for buns feet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Charlie13 said:


> Ohh good idea.
> Does there run need to be meshed all the way throught he run on the grass as surly its not good for buns feet?


Yes it does really, you can either turf over the mesh or leave it. If the mesh is flush with the ground it is fine on the feet


----------

